
The moral?  Always use “-Wall” (or don't use C) - ColinWright
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/HuntTheBug.html?HN_20150601
======
bediger4000
Use -Wall and -Wextra

Also, periodically recompile with Clang, or Pcc or Tcc.

If you have project that uses bison, yacc or byacc, try one of the other ones
every once in a while.

Then re-test.

------
informatimago
-Wall AND -Werror

